# 32" Silverbacks on a 2013 Renegade 1000...



## muddaddict

I am getting a 2013 Renegade in a few days and am having the dealer install new tires and wheels before I pick it up. I was going to get the 29.5 OL2s but they are on backorder again. I don't feel like waiting another 6 weeks for tires, so I am deciding on going with another tire. I have 30" Backs on my XMR and am not too impressed. I am having a 2" lift put on the renegade, so my question is, should I go with the 32" silverbacks or just wait for the OL2s? If I do go with the 32's, will I need a clutch kit? If so, which kit (spring colors)? Or...should I just go with a 31" outlaw? Will they fit with the lift? Or should I go with another set of 30" backs?


----------



## jrpro130

I barely fit the 29.5 OL2, so I would say the 32 require a lot of cutting. A lift in the rear brings the trailing arm closer to the floorboard...less room for tires.

I would recommend 31's over all the tires, you'll need to trim though!

Thats OL2





I had probs with my belt skipping on the 29.5 ol2's...so not sure about 31's. I have aftermarket clutches now, zero probs.


----------



## muddaddict

Which clutch do you have? Did you get the CVTech or did you just swap the springs? So, 32's are out. I guess Ill have to wait on the 29.5 ol2s. Or, if 32" backs will fit on a rzr s with a 3" lift, Ill swap my ol lady.....

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

Also, JRPRO, what size snorkels do you have? 1.5" or 2"?


----------



## jrpro130

I have 1.5 belt and 2" intake. I recommend performance Atv. You pay for it but super quality stuff!!!

As for clutching I have qsc primary and STM secondary. 

A lot of guys are running and liking the 28 outlaw 2s! Give em a shot! No lift needed. I don't like bracket lifts that much on gades. 

Best tire out still for stock bikes is 29.5 original outlaw! I needed zero clutching for those tires. I love them. I switched because of the "fad".


----------



## muddaddict

Any suggestions on where the best deal for the clutches are? So, OG 29.5s or 28" outlaw 2s huh...


----------



## filthyredneck

I agree with jrpro. Performance ATV snorks are the way to go if you can afford to spend the extra money for them, they fit nicely and i've had zero issues out mine. Those guys also sell cv tech clutches, im not sure if they can get any other aftermarket ones though. And i too ran OG 29.5s on the stock clutch before switching to 31s and a cv tech, and the 29.5s did just fine, i just prefer the 31s for deep water riding.


----------



## JPs300

31 laws are on back order as well.


----------



## muddaddict

What do you guys think about 30" silverbacks? A skinny / wide combo? I surely wont need a clutch kit right of the bat, seeing how the same tires come on my XMR and the XMR has the same clutch setup as the renegade. Am I right or am I full of ****?



JPs300 said:


> 31 laws are on back order as well.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm against silverbacks, but thats for OUR area...they didn't work very well compared to the law series of tires.

Try to get some 28 OL2's! I keep hearing nothing but great!

The renegade and XMR clutching used to be the same, not sure if it is still, but if you ride deep mud you'll quickly find out the short falls of can am clutching


----------



## JPs300

I believe the 1k's have the same clutching for an outty & gade, not sure what/if changed in the XMR. 

In the 800's, the gades/XMR had lighter weights in the primary but everything else the same. - Not really a good set-up for the XMR, got the shift out r's up as needed for the bigger tires but gave up belt pinch to do so.


----------

